# NY vs KC strip



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

I was just watching the food network, story aobut steakhouses.
The difference between a NY strip and a KC strip came up. I had learned that a KC strip was bone on, while a NY was bone off.
The show stated the opposite...
Which is it?
(Anyone got a copy of "the meat buyers guide" they can check?









Any idea where the 2 names came from?
I could see a discussion going on 50 years from now about a cowboy ribeye vs a club steak ...


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Are these staeks also known as "Club Steaks" and/or "Delmonico Steaks"? That was the impression I received from Jack Ubaldi's Meat Book.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Delmonicos are also ribeyes they are different than N.Y. strips.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Oops! A double post









[This message has been edited by Greg (edited September 04, 2000).]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

As far as I know, a delmonico is a rib-eye with the tail ( or most of it) removed.


----------



## darenwms (Jun 15, 2011)

KC is bone-in, NY is boneless. Food Network was wrong. My understanding is that it was named a KC strip when it was originally served, bone-in, in KC steakhouses. NY chefs took the strip off the bone to please their more finicky patrons and called it a NY. Leaving the bone on during grilling adds flavor. Always ask for a KC strip!


----------



## patrick roberts (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm from Kansas City. I cannot vouch for a NY Strip, but a KC strip does NOT have a bone attached to it.


----------



## v mcclanahan (Dec 25, 2011)

Patrick Roberts said:


> Hi, I'm from Kansas City. I cannot vouch for a NY Strip, but a KC strip does NOT have a bone attached to it.


Me too and KC Strip has NO Bone... The real difference is nothing... A chef at a top restaurant in NY decided he could not call his favorite cut of meat after a cow town that was riddled with filthy stockyards so he renamed the cut NY Strip.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Delmonico's are rib eyes. Strips can be cut with or without bone in. .. In Kansas its a NY strip and in NY its a Kansas strip  Both are the exact same thing. It  has no meanings re bones or quality . Most of our beef comes from Mid West sources anyway. Although beware a lot is now being imported.


----------



## xerp (Dec 24, 2011)

Well as far as steaks go which I have cooked Thousands... KC's and NY'S refer to the cut of beef being the strip... and how much fat has been removed... the amount of fat being removed is the actual difference between a KC Cut Strip and a NY Cut strip... same damn steak yet one has more fat than the other..

Ribeyes.... A Cowboy steak is a Ribeye with the BONE STILL Attached... A ribeye is a ribeye.. cut right off the loin with part of the fat cap still in-tact along with the lip... The Del Monico refers to the center cut of the ribloin, which means the lip and fat are removed...

This is how it is in my area... My biggest point is that KC's and NY's here have to do with the amount of fat left on the strip... KC's are trimmed more here NY's are not and it has nothing to do with the steak being bone-in or not... Maybe if you called it a Cowboy KC/NY Strip Steak perhaps? lol I just know anytime ive heard a steak referred to as cowboy it was bone-in but what do I know im just a chef..


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

IMO a Delmonico comes from just one end of the rib loin.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Down here in Florida I have heard it as Cowboy , Longhorn  with bone in  . In fact there is one place down here that serves a 24 ounce cowboy, and if you finish it they give you a medal to wear.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A cowboy steak, aka "tomahawk" is a particular trim of bone in rib steak. It (or they, if you prefer) is/are cut "chop" style, almost but not always "full bone width" (which makes them very thick), with the bone extending well beyond the meat; the end of the bone is frenched.

Many meat terms are legitimate but regional. That is they have different accepted meanings in different parts of the country or perhaps have an accepted meaning only in one. Many meat terms are fanciful and have only whatever meaning the seller gives them. "Delmonico" is a bit of both. In one sense it refers to the particular cut of steak served at Delmonico's in New York City in the Gilded Age. In another, "Delmonico" is a Gilded Age term for quality. Delmonico steaks can be "strip" or rib, depending.

What really sets the standard for naming are the national IMSA codes. However, since you're not going to order your steak in a restaurant by its IMSA number, it's of limited utility for most non-professional CT readers. Still, the more you know about the codes, the more you know about cutting in general.

Two good online resources for meat wisdom are "Ask The Meatman," and if you're already starting with some background, "Bovine Myology." Good but not comprehensive in the sense that they don't cover all of the regional and idiosyncratic names.

The best rule of thumb: _If you don't know, ask._

BDL


----------



## mrdoggity (Dec 7, 2014)

I am also a Kansas City native, a professional caterer and competition BBQ judge, as well as a food safety consultant to both manufacturers and restaurants.
There is no difference. Butchers pretty much all call the steaks cut from the striploin primal, "Kansas City" strips, while restaurants call it "New York" strip. It was called a Kansas City strip by everyone for many years until Delmonico's in NYC decided to call it a New York strip on its menu.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I always thought that in NY they call them shell steaks. Out here in Seattle ask for a Kansas City strip & you'll get a blank stare... it's NY's everywhere


----------



## ChefLuka (Nov 5, 2017)

Food Network churns out so much programming without a lot of fact checking and they make a lot of mistakes. 

A New York Strip and Kansas City Strip are the same meat, however the NY Strip will never have a bone attached. The KC Strip can have a bone. All NY Strips are KC strips.. but not all KC strips are NY Strips. 

A t-bone is a strip steak with a big piece of bone attached.. A KC strip will either have no bone, or just a little piece. 

A porterhouse is a t-bone which has the big piece of bone, a strip steak on one side and a smaller tenderloin (filet mignon) on the other side. A porterhouse is interesting to eat because the meat on one side has a different texture and flavor than the meat on the other side. 

A lot of confusion in cuts of meat arises from crooked restaurants and markets that label a piece of meat based upon it's shape and content of fat and bone. They also often call wings of a manta ray fish cut out with a circular cookie cutter "scallops monte rey" 

If a chef knows what they are doing, they can managed to make just about any cut of meat taste good, and a bad chef can manage to make even the best cuts of meat nearly inedible. One trick used by a lot of chefs who prepare very expensive cuts of meat is to barely cook the meat at all. That way, they can't be blamed for screwing it up. They don't want the responsibility of cooking an expensive cut of meat, then someone complaining.. because they can't un-cook it. 
The goal of a great chef is to make food taste as good as possible. Raw meat has very little flavor. The trick is to cook the meat just enough to have the proteins and fats denatured so that their flavors are released. Cook it too much, and those flavors wind up dripping away or being lost. Carbon doesn't taste very good. 

Often, the GRADE of meat is more important than the CUT. Dog food and meat supplied to some public schools often comes from cattle that are not healthy or sometimes found dead already. Then there's problems like in the UK when they used to feed their cattle the ground up brains of other cattle.. not realizing this was causing "mad cow" disease - which is then transmitted to humans. I only mention this because if you eat RAW meat, you are taking a risk of acquiring a disease. 

Oh, and ground meat... Ground meat can be the combined meat from hundreds of different cattle, making it a lot more dangerous than a cut of meat that is a solid piece that came from ONE animal. 

An ironic story. Long ago, the best cuts of meat cost a LOT compared to the lesser cuts. That is not as true as it used to be because the demand for ground meat (hamburger) is so high that they don't have enough customers to buy the expensive cuts at expensive prices. People have become so used to eating meat that requires no fork or knife and not much chewing.. that the demand for steaks and roasts is not as high as it used to be.


----------

